# What is the best virtual machine?



## djangojazz (Apr 11, 2006)

I've used Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 and now I'm demoing VMWare for a trial period. I must say on so far only running Virtuals of Vista, XP, and Server 2003 Vista is hard to emulate for a virtual PC. The funny thing is that VMWare does a better job than Virtual PC which is funny considering MS makes Vista and you would think they could emulate it better but no.

So that kind of gets to my next question? Anyone know any more virtual machines out there they themselves have tried and where please with. I'm thinking of forcing some of my users in my domain to go virtual and creating an image of their Harddisks on site. It's Sooooo much easier restoring a virtual system versus the real thing in every sense of the word. So far I like VMware more the way it handles and the options it gives but MS Virtual PC 07' you can't beat at it's price, free.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
If you've not already done so, have a look at this site - Tech Support Alert. 
http://www.techsupportalert.com/

You can view the top 46 progs without signing-up. However, review number 88 is the one that will most interest you I think. To get access to this you need to subscribe (free I think) and you'll get no spam/junk etc from doing so but you get a very informative monthly newsletter.

I hope this is of help?
Richard


----------

